# 50ml samples of sv best of show & z Concours & z Glasur



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Well these have gone well before so here it is again,

these sample runs will work the same as the others 

ie when i have 4 or 8 orders i will take payments then get the wax decanted to send out to you guys, 

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99 

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-


so there you go guys :thumb:

names in a list and don't forget the quicker the names go down the quicker the samples can get sent out :thumb:

thanks
Nic


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

How do you decant the wax Nic?


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

i would be interested in BOS depending on when paypal payment will be due....will await others putting name down


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99 

1- Jerry318
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

Best of show and glasur please, on iPhone so can't copy list. Cheers.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

R32rob said:


> How do you decant the wax Nic?


scooped out with a scooper :thumb:

the wax it not melted down or any thing like that so it will not be affected at all when being decanted :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

geraint.davies said:


> Best of show and glasur please, on iPhone so can't copy list. Cheers.


here you go mate,

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

you back in for some more jerry :thumb: you must be liking the Bos then?


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

if you've not got enough for a pot of BOS come pay day at end of month ill be up for it.

where'd you get the pots out of interest?

Daz.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Some BOS for me please, will update the list properly once I'm in the office


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can you add me to the list for BOS please also on my phone so will update and pay later.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77
6-
7-
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

There - all sorted


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> scooped out with a scooper :thumb:
> 
> the wax it not melted down or any thing like that so it will not be affected at all when being decanted :thumb:


sign me up for a glasur sample then!

Sorry I'm on my phone so can't copy and paste...


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

DarrylB said:


> swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99
> 
> 1- Jerry318
> 2- geraint.davies
> ...


thanks


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77
6- Kenny_boon
7-
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls 
4- R32Rob

5-
6-
7-
8-

There - all sorted


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

Is this enough for the first lot to be ordered for BOS and Glasur now?

Just asking as I'm going on holiday first thing in the morning and could do with making payment first if this is the case?

Cheers


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

Will be on holiday from 5 in the morning so will not be able to sort payment until late next weekend now. Sorry.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Razzzle said:


> if you've not got enough for a pot of BOS come pay day at end of month ill be up for it.
> 
> where'd you get the pots out of interest?
> 
> Daz.


BOS comes straigt from swissvax
zymol waxes come from raceglaze
empty pots are from ebay
:thumb:


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Can i get a pot off BOS please, can pay now:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77
6- Kenny_boon
7- Eddie12
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls 
4- R32Rob

5-
6-
7-
8-

There - all sorted


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Any update?


----------



## James Q (Jul 13, 2010)

swissvax best of show is 50ml for £40.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77
6- Kenny_boon
7- Eddie12
8- James Q

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls 
4- R32Rob

5-
6-
7-
8-


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I did state in my 1st post that I wont be able to purchase until the beginning of next month as I will have to wait until I get paid, so anyone that can pay now is welcome to take my spot for the sample.

Daz.


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

When is this going to happen:confused and can i have Razzle's spot on the first tub?


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Is something going to get sorted on this, there's 8 buyers for the BOS now was hoping to have it by the weekend.

Cheers


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok then guys there is enough to make an order now :thumb:

if you can all send your payments to [email protected] via paypal as a "Gift" please

please include your name adress and username etc

i will get them out as fast as possable but doubt you will have them by weekend i'm afraid, as i have to wait for payments then order the waxes then wait for delivery before shipping out to you so 4 days is a little tight.

thanks
Nic


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

just to clairfy,

i WILL NOT be able to pay for my qtr of the pot until the 1st week in next month as I have to wait to get paid, leaving you 1 person short of BOS Pot1 as I have already stated, IF you can find a person that can pay quicker than me for pot1 then please give them my slot.

Daz.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

don't worry about it if i get payment off the other 7 i will sort the pots out and hold on to yours till you pay, if not i'll have it :thumb:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

nicp2007 said:


> don't worry about it if i get payment off the other 7 i will sort the pots out and hold on to yours till you pay, if not i'll have it :thumb:


Does that aply to the glasur too?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

if need be but i could do with not spending to much myself :lol:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

1- Jerry318 *PAID*
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77
6- Kenny_boon
7- Eddie12
8- James Q

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 *PAID*
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls 
4- R32Rob

5-
6-
7-
8-


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Payment sent.:thumb:


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

Paid


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Payment Sent*(Unique Transaction ID #7F73494825177453N) :thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Payment sent....
Unique Transaction ID #0WT57101N1838621U

Will PM you my details.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Hi, when can i expect delivery for the BOS?:thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

im guessing he will need to get all payments then order the wax which will take a couple of days and then get the wax decanted into the tubs and then get them posted

I would say the end of next week if all payments are recieved asap


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77 PAID
6- Kenny_boon PAID
7- Eddie12 PAID
8- James Q

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls 
4- R32Rob PAID

5-
6-
7-
8


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

I have updated the payment list and will pm those who have not yet paid, 

as jerry said i will wait for the payment to come in then get the wax then get it out to you guys, 

if all payments are in today i will probably have the wax at weekend or monday so could be midweek to you guys :thumb:


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Nic, payment sent, Unique Transaction ID #5VX187562G964323A
Thanks again.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> I have updated the payment list and will pm those who have not yet paid,
> 
> as jerry said i will wait for the payment to come in then get the wax then get it out to you guys,
> 
> if all payments are in today i will probably have the wax at weekend or monday so could be midweek to you guys :thumb:


Nic if it gets to the point where all you need is geraint.davies payment I would be willing to pay it and then you hold the tubs until he comes back

if he changes his mind during the holidays i either take them or we off them to someone else and I get the ££ back:thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

C'mon guys get your payments in.......


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77 PAID
6- Kenny_boon PAID
7- Eddie12 PAID
8- James Q

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies
3- Tayls PAID
4- R32Rob PAID

5-
6-
7-
8 
BOS 
Swissvax Best Of Show Carnauba Wax


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

ok just waiting for james Q

plus razzle and geraint.davies that we know about :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Nic if it gets to the point where all you need is geraint.davies payment I would be willing to pay it and then you hold the tubs until he comes back
> 
> if he changes his mind during the holidays i either take them or we off them to someone else and I get the ££ back:thumb:


thanks jerry thats very good of you :thumb:


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Nic are we still waiting on people?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

eddie empty your pm's :thumb:


----------



## EDDIE12 (Jun 1, 2008)

nicp2007 said:


> eddie empty your pm's :thumb:


Sorted, all pm's emptied pal:thumb:


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

*Money Sent*

Hi,
Money is now sent, sorry for the delay while I was away. Forgot to write anything in the message box so will pm my delivery details.

Cheers

(Payment from [email protected]m £70.98 for BOS & Glasur, Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #3SP50813JL207515P)):thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Razzle
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77 PAID
6- Kenny_boon PAID
7- JAMES Q
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Tayls PAID
4- R32Rob PAID

5-
6-
7-
8


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys,

thanks for the payments and the patience

eddie has dropped out as he is goin to buy a full pot,

i am just waiting for 

darrylB & james Q i have pm'd them if i don't have payment by the morning i will knock them off the list and find 2 more people asap or pay for it myself :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #4NJ131348F742405F)

Daz


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Razzle PAID
4- DarrylB

5- puntohgt77 PAID
6- Kenny_boon PAID
7- JAMES Q
8-

zymol concourse is 50ml for £45.99

1-
2-
3-
4-

5-
6-
7-
8-

zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Tayls PAID
4- R32Rob PAID

5-
6-
7-
8


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Is this going to be delivered by this weekend?

If not can I have a refund and I'll buy myself a full pot too as I was hoping to have it before the R-fest this weekend.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## tayls (Jun 30, 2009)

"ie when i have 4 or 8 orders i will take payments then get the wax decanted to send out to you guys," 
and your last post says your still waiting, so when will you send the glasur?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

cmon guys Nic isnt a business, he is helping folk out
i.e buying in the wax, decanting it and getting it sent out. This doesnt happen over night

He needs to wait on payments as it shouldnt be up to him to fork out and then take a loss


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I'd still like a refund please nic I appreciate your not running a business but as I explained I need it before Friday or its no good to me.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

tayls said:


> "ie when i have 4 or 8 orders i will take payments then get the wax decanted to send out to you guys,"
> and your last post says your still waiting, so when will you send the glasur?


it will be snet out when i recieve the payments like i said,

as you can see from the list i aint got all the payments.



puntohgt77 said:


> I'd still like a refund please nic I appreciate your not running a business but as I explained I need it before Friday or its no good to me.
> 
> Thanks
> Mark


i'll refund for you asap. i did think i made it clear that i could't garuntee how long this would take,


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

right so after the people wanting refunds and the poeple who put there names down then did't pay here is how the list has ended up :thumb:

the 2 pots of BOS has ended up as just the one and the glaser i will take the last space,

i will order these now :thumb:

sorry for the delays and thanks again to the guys that have stuck with it :thumb:


BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Razzle PAID
4- Kenny_boon PAID


zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- R32Rob PAID
4- nicp2007


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

is this too late to get the zymol glasur sample?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jak kez 187 said:


> is this too late to get the zymol glasur sample?


if you can send the payment asap.

to [email protected] as a gift

then you can take my place :thumb:


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

yes mate will send it right this minute


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

done mate

(Unique Transaction ID #91M97644LS033121D)


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

cheeres mate, :thumb:

hopfully the wax will be out at weekend but don't qoute me on that just in case :wall:


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

alright man dont worry, i got patience haha


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

yip thanks for the help mate look fwd to getting the sample


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

BOS £40.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- Razzle PAID
4- Kenny_boon PAID


zymol Glasur is 50ml for £29.99

1- Jerry318 PAID
2- geraint.davies PAID
3- R32Rob PAID
4- jak kez 187 PAID


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> cheeres mate, :thumb:
> 
> hopfully the wax will be out at weekend but don't qoute me on that just in case :wall:


Hope it is....

Its my bday on Friday 

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

any update if this has been ordered or ?

Daz :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

hi guys

well i have an update and to be honest i don't know were your wax is :wall:

i ordered both pots on wednesday -

BOS from swissvax direct and the glasur from mark at raceglaze/more than polish.

i have ordered from both these guys in the past and had my wax the next day, but this time it has been 3 days and there is no sign,

i will ring them both first thing in the morning and see were it is :thumb:

either there has been a hold up for some reason or my postman has a wax fetish as my BH finish wax took a while to arrive too 

on a good note though i have the empty pots sat here waiting so as soon as i have the wax it will be dished up and out to you asap :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

can I be a cheeky git and ask for the BOS pot ? 

Daz.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

go on then mate,

i usually auction them off and give the proceeds to the stroke association :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Could I take the glasur pot?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

no problem mate,

i was goin to offer it you anyway for helping out early on in the thread :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> no problem mate,
> 
> i was goin to offer it you anyway for helping out early on in the thread :thumb:


Thanks mate i dont mind making a donation to a charity of your choice:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

if you like you can make a donation to the stroke association :thumb: " http://www.stroke.org.uk "

i rang raceglaze and swissvax today too :thumb:

the BOS was sent out on friday and came today whilst i was out :wall: i am working just down the road from the city link depo tomorrow though so i will pick that up,

the glasur was out of stock at raceglaze but should be with me wednesday/thursday :thumb:

so they should be with you at weekend :thumb:

again sorry this sample run has not gone as smoothly as the last few i suppose you can't win them all 

i will be doing these high end wax samples again in the future but i will just stick my hand in my pocket and buy the pots and dish them up ready to send out before i offer the samples :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

nicp2007 said:


> go on then mate,
> 
> i usually auction them off and give the proceeds to the stroke association :thumb:


Nice one Nic,

I'll let you auction it off for a good cause then :thumb:

I'll start at a fiver for a chairty of your choice :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looking forward to the next chance to pick some up mate.

Really fancied trying the Glasur. 

What shape size are the pots? Just sample size pots? Just I usually use a finger mitt if it's the small sample pot size, struggle to get an applicator in and get and even spread.


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

Razzzle said:


> Nice one Nic,
> 
> I'll let you auction it off for a good cause then :thumb:
> 
> ...


£10:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just ot let you all know i am dishing up your BOS as we speek :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

how did the dishing up of the BOS go? :thumb:

Daz. :car:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

all done ready to go mate :thumb:

i'll wait till tomorrow for the zymol to turn up too so i can send them all together if it don't arrive i'll ring them again and just send the bos out and the z seperate when it arrives


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Any Galsur left?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry mate it is all counted for,

bos will be sent out tomorrow glasur is yet to arrive but i will get this out asap when it does :thumb:


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Any chance you have the BOS pot that you want to sell?


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Any idea when you might be running this again ?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

This will teach me for going away from the site :wall:

If you get any dropouts Nic, let me know mucka :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

SM8 said:


> Any chance you have the BOS pot that you want to sell?


sorry mate it went for a tenner :thumb:



Mark_H said:


> Any idea when you might be running this again ?


not to sure mate but next time it will be a little different, i will just buy the wax then have the samples ready to send out soon as i get payments :thumb:



Showshine said:


> This will teach me for going away from the site :wall:
> 
> If you get any dropouts Nic, let me know mucka :thumb:


sorry mate it's all been paid up now and is on it's way to the fellas :thumb:

well apart from the z samples as the germans are bein a little slow


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh well.

Ok, go buy some Vintage and split it :thumb:

Kidding mate - thanks for the reply


----------



## SM8 (Jul 21, 2010)

Damn! Ah if you know anyone getting rid of an empty pot let mr know please ...thanks !


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

looking forwards to using my bos when it arrives 

got this week off work aswel :thumb:

Daz.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

well get your car cleaned and prepped mate, it should be with you any day now


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

nicp2007 said:


> if you like you can make a donation to the stroke association :thumb: " http://www.stroke.org.uk "


I will be making a donation tomorrow evening:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:

i spoke to morethanpolish/raceglaze re the zymol yeasterday and they said they are working through the back orders as quick as they can and to expect the wax in the next day or 2 :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

How easy would it be to set up another Glasur sample buy Nic?

Do you have to decant from the standard tub?

Wouldn't mind paying for a full tub but a sample would be great to try and make sure I get on with it.


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

jerry318 said:


> I will be making a donation tomorrow evening:thumb:


Thank you, your payment was successful
Merchant's Reference: Donations
RBS WorldPay Transaction ID: 895945229

Donation now made:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'm going to badger this thread until someone sells their Glasur!


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

gally said:


> I'm going to badger this thread until someone sells their Glasur!


Me too. :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

gally said:


> How easy would it be to set up another Glasur sample buy Nic?
> 
> Do you have to decant from the standard tub?
> 
> Wouldn't mind paying for a full tub but a sample would be great to try and make sure I get on with it.


Gally if you want to try mine I can send you it to try :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

That's a very generous offer mate, I wouldn't want you to take the risk although i'm probably not far from you so if I dissapeared i'm sure you would chap my door! Lols!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

the offer is there if you want it mate


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks mate, you're teasing me! Do you use it often?

Ie can you go without it for a week? I can't guarantee what day my car will be prepped and waxed sadly. 

Tempted though! 

How much is left? Is it a keeper, ie no chance of selling?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Thank you, your payment was successful
> Merchant's Reference: Donations
> RBS WorldPay Transaction ID: 895945229
> 
> Donation now made:thumb:





jerry318 said:


> Gally if you want to try mine I can send you it to try :thumb:


your a true gentleman Jerry :thumb:

also an update on the glasure while we are here, i missed a parcel today so i assume it was the wax, if so i should have it tomorrow then get it out to you guys at last :thumb:


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

gally said:


> Thanks mate, you're teasing me! Do you use it often?
> 
> Ie can you go without it for a week? I can't guarantee what day my car will be prepped and waxed sadly.
> 
> ...


I used it last week so no need for a while, plus I have another one on the way:lol:

Ive only used it twice so there is a fair amount left, cant sell it as its an awesome wax sorry:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll throw you a pm tomrrow would that be okay?


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

gally said:


> I'll throw you a pm tomrrow would that be okay?


Yeah no probs:thumb:


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

My sample of BOS has just arrived! Many thanks for sorting me out! 

Looking forward to finally getting round to polishing the car and trying it out!!


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

My BOS also arrived this morning so ive been out and give the car a wash and what not ready.

Think my drying towel is giving me swirls and scratches though 

Daz.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Any news on the glasur nic?


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I stole it all!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Anyone willing to sell their Glasur for £40?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

gally said:


> Anyone willing to sell their Glasur for £40?


Yep, you can have mine :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

When you recieve it PM me and i'll paypal you staright away.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

gally said:


> When you recieve it PM me and i'll paypal you staright away.


Will do


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks Rob. 

Any reason for selling apart from £40 in your pocket and £10 profit? Lols.


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

I've just sold another wax for £40 as well so the £80 puts me within £20 of a full pot so I'll still get some :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ah well played mate. Nice idea!


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glasur was posted late today so will probably be with you on saturday :thumb:


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Watch the for sale area. I will have a couple of new pots for sale very soon....I will post an advert in the next week or so......


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

*Samples*



nicp2007 said:


> glasur was posted late today so will probably be with you on saturday :thumb:


Hi Nick, did you wit for the Glasur to send my best of show? Just asking as others seem to have received theirs and no sign of anything here?

Cheers
Geraint


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

geraint.davies said:


> Hi Nick, did you wit for the Glasur to send my best of show? Just asking as others seem to have received theirs and no sign of anything here?
> 
> Cheers
> Geraint


Yeah same here


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

yes i spoke to more than polish and they said it would be with me anyday so i hung on for it,

it is in the post now though so it should be with you tomorrow or monday i would of thought :thumb:


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

*Cheers*

Not a problem, don't need it yet anyway was just a little worried it was lost somewhere in the postal system!:tumbleweed:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

fair point mate :thumb: i was on the phone to mark daily when i was waiting for it :lol:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Glasur arrived with me this morning nic, thanks!


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Mine arrived aswell, so managed to get a coat of Glasur on this afternoon

Thanks again for sorting out this sample run again Nic

p.s Whens the next one ?????


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

jerry318 said:


> Mine arrived aswell, so managed to get a coat of Glasur on this afternoon
> 
> Thanks again for sorting out this sample run again Nic
> 
> *p.s Whens the next one ????*?


haha i'm not to sure i need a rest after the troubles with this one :lol:

i will do another though what do you fancy next??


----------



## jerry318 (Feb 16, 2006)

Crystal Rock:thumb:
Celeste Dettaglio


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

crystal rock would be a nice one but you would be looking at £145 a sample


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

Mine would have arrived yesterday but for some reason the postman decided it would be easier tostick a note through the door when we were sitting in the front room with the curtains open and lights and tv on!

To make matters worse they decided to claim they'd tried to deliver it at 9 when I picked the note up out of the door at quarter to!


----------



## jak kez 187 (Jul 22, 2010)

forgot to mention, received my glasur mate!

it it meant to be more pasty than hard? never seen it before so havent a clue what its meant to look like haha

thanks tho man


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

glad it's all arrived safely :thumb:

yes the zymol waxes are really soft don't worry, wait till you use it and just see how nicely it spreads though :thumb:


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

*Cheers*

Fetched mine from the post office this morning, didn't realise I'd won the auction for the pot, thanks. Will make the donation to the stroke association this afternoon. Cheers for sorting this out.


----------



## Woods2283 (Jul 23, 2010)

I know this is a long shot, but is there any BOS left?


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

sorry mate all gone


----------



## geraint.davies (Jul 31, 2009)

*Donation Made*

Hi Nick, donation made to Stroke Association.

Transaction successfully completed
Thank you, your payment was successful
Merchant's Reference: Donations
RBS WorldPay Transaction ID: 1714880348

Back to The Stroke Association website

Many thanks for sorting this out, tried the Glasur on the bonnet of my car this afternoon, very impressed with how easy it was to use even in the sun!:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Iceman08 (Oct 18, 2009)

Any wax still going?


----------

